# help needed no start



## 69Pontiac Pops (Jan 2, 2017)

my timing was off on my 69 gto, I figured that the person i bought the car from advanced the timing, so i pulled the timing cover and set it back to factory setting. when i put it back together it now has no crank, no click nothing happens?? I have power to the lights (they don't dim when attempting to start) i have 12v at the alt and coil. I have a 1 wire alt, and no voltage regulator.

any suggestions


----------

